

Touchless Gestures Introduce Minority Report Style Input to Windows 8 - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/touchless_gestures_introduce_minority_report_style_input_windows_8245

======
jimmthang
Minority Report! It's real!

